# email from sudwala, any one gotten this?



## carl2591 (Feb 25, 2014)

I got message the other day from "Hannelie and I am the transfer secretary" They are referencing to a previous correspondence whereas Lifestyle Vacation Club offered to take over the ownership.

there was two attachments on the message
one is this power of attorney letter below, and the other was a excel file 

SPECIAL POWER OF ATTORNEY
I/We, the undersigned
____________________________________
(ID: ____________________)
do hereby nominate, constitute and appoint:
CHARLENE VAN DEN BERG OF
VACATION RECREATIONAL SERVICES (PTY) LTD
with power of Substitution to be my true and lawful agent and in my name, place and stead, to attend before any competent official wherever necessary and then and there to act as my agent to declare, pass, amend, execute and sign all documents on my behalf, to sign and execute all necessary deeds and documents, and generally for effecting the purposes aforesaid, to do whatsoever shall be required or necessary to effect registration of transfer of the following timeshare weeks that I own in
SUDWALA CHALETS UNIT xxx WEEK xx
and to act as fully and effectually as I might do if
personally present, hereby ratifying all and whatever the said agent or his/her substitute shall lawfully do by virtue of their presence.
THUS done and signed at
on this day of 20
in the presence of the subscribing witnesses.
1. __________________________ ____________________________
WITNESS (1) SHARE CERTIFICATE HOLDER (1)
2. __________________________ ____________________________
WITNESS (2) SHARE CERTIFICATE HOLDER (2

,,,,,,

The excel file was asking name, address, tele number, email, resort name, unit week, etc..

has any one gotten something like this from sudwala to send back to them so they can take the week back.

not sure what to do.


----------



## klynn (Feb 26, 2014)

carl2591 said:


> I got message the other day from "Hannelie and I am the transfer secretary" They are referencing to a previous correspondence whereas Lifestyle Vacation Club offered to take over the ownership.
> 
> there was two attachments on the message
> one is this power of attorney letter below, and the other was a excel file
> ...


 
Yes. This is the form I filled out when I gave back my ownerships.  Hannalie is the person that finalized the transaction.  It does take awhile for the tranfer so be patient.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 27, 2014)

cool thanks for the info..
did you fax or email back to them? 
the excel file i see just adding info to and resave.
the pdf might be different.. I think my wife has a full version of abobe on her machine i might be able to put info into and resave.

just wanting to make sure every thing was proper.

thanks again


----------



## klynn (Feb 27, 2014)

carl2591 said:


> cool thanks for the info..
> did you fax or email back to them?
> the excel file i see just adding info to and resave.
> the pdf might be different.. I think my wife has a full version of abobe on her machine i might be able to put info into and resave.
> ...


 
I had several papers to fill out and send back.  First, I emailed all the signed forms and then I mailed the originals via Express Mail (I wanted a tracking number and a signature upon delivery.)


----------

